# Recording icons



## sparky12 (Nov 18, 2006)

I just have a quick question; what does the small star next to the record icon signify, if anything?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

It means it was an auto record.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW :welcome_s


----------



## sparky12 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

NP, Check out the FAQ it's has alot of good info in it.


----------

